

Introducing the Google Internet Stats site... - yanw
http://googlebarometer.blogspot.com/2010/05/introducing-google-internet-stats-site.html

======
niyazpk
Clicking on the "Random statistic" link, I got this one: _YouTube is the 2nd
largest search engine globally. It is estimated that there were 17 billion
search queries on YouTube in August 2009_

